
How to use conditions to dynamically manipulate images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_use_conditions_to_dynamically_manipulate_images
======
nadavs
This article describes cloud-based on-the-fly image manipulation URLs that
support defining advanced conditions for dynamically generating different
results based on each image's dimensions, aspect ratio, auto detected faces
and more. Sample code included for Javascript, PHP, Node,js, Ruby on Rails and
more.

